# How is www.gmail.com blocked



## DXB-NY (Oct 6, 2008)

Is gmail blocked for anyone else? i mean this is really starting to get ridiculous, are they going to block yahoo and MSN too?


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Lots of sites seem to be blocked this morning- just discovered that after trying to Google something for the kids.


----------



## gforce23 (Aug 3, 2008)

Try logging in to iGoogle and set up an iGoog desktop widget to pull your e-mail. That's what I do at my work place where Gmail's banned.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

my gmail works fine.


----------



## DXB-NY (Oct 6, 2008)

if u log out, and try to log back in, it shows blocked? heard it works on firefox. I am about to go into panic mode. google is half of my life. I mean communication and all. 
I am guessing for now i cannot log out of igoogle


----------



## DXB-NY (Oct 6, 2008)

looks like they unblocked it now


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Mine all OK here too.


----------



## ghandi2485 (Nov 18, 2008)

I hope not....


----------

